

Indoor Location with Estimote Beacons - ljdk
http://blog.estimote.com/post/98316374485/introducing-the-estimote-indoor-location-sdk-the-next

======
TheBiv
Hmmm...9 points submitted 18 minutes ago and the poster's about page being
"estimote.com"

This looks like the HN vote manipulation filter is working pretty well!

